# Alternative School Horror Stories



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 12, 2019)

I'll start us off. I went to an alternative school for about five years. Basically it was a mix of gangsters, normal kids, deformed kids, and those with mental disabilities. Anyways, there was this one kid that couldn't feel any pain. Long story short he used to fling himself around the place all the time and slam into stuff because he was kinda retarded. One day he jumped out of the second story window and as you would expect he got pretty mangled. Shortly after that all the windows in the school were replaced with plexiglass.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Nov 12, 2019)

Sounds like a standard inner city school tbh.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 12, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> Sounds like a standard inner city school tbh.


Where I'm from there are schools specifically designed to hold students that other schools can't. For instance those who have been especially violent. Though I've also seen people sent to them simply for selling weed and things like that. Basically it's a school for people who are deemed incapable of cooexisting 'appropriately' with 'normal' people. In these schools teachers are often encouraged to use violence against students, everything short of punching them.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 12, 2019)

The counselor at mine was a fucking pedo.


----------



## MalWart (Nov 12, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> The counselor at mine was a fucking pedo.


Story? Don't tease us.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 12, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> Where I'm from there are schools specifically designed to hold students that other schools can't. For instance those who have been especially violent. Though I've also seen people sent to them simply for selling weed and things like that. Basically it's a school for people who are deemed incapable of cooexisting 'appropriately' with 'normal' people. In these schools teachers are often encouraged to use violence against students, everything short of punching them.


Sounds like juvie.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 12, 2019)

MalWart said:


> Story? Don't tease us.



I don't really like talking about it


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Nov 12, 2019)

I was sent to a behavioral school after I got out of the hospital because I tried stabbing myself to death. I had way better grades in that school and I was the only one who did my homework. Nobody was mean to me either so that was good too. 10/10 would goto retard school again.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 12, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Sounds like juvie.


Juvie is way nicer than an Alternative School.


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

Growing up in rural VA, 'alternative ed' was where they sent all the country, re.tarded blacks and whites that couldn't exist with the rest of us without starting fights and throwing desks at teachers


----------



## Solomon (Nov 12, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Growing up in rural VA, 'alternative ed' was where they sent all the country, re.tarded blacks and whites that couldn't exist with the rest of us without starting fights and throwing desks at teachers



Growing up in Canada it was roughly the same except replace blacks with natives.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 12, 2019)

I wanted to go to alternative school but I was too much of a pussy to cause the trouble required to get there. I heard from my friends that ended up there that they got to work on cars and do other things that sounded a hell of a lot more interesting than standard schoolwork.

@DDBCAE CBAADCBE how did you end up there?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 12, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I wanted to go to alternative school but I was too much of a pussy to cause the trouble required to get there. I heard from my friends that ended up there that they got to work on cars and do other things that sounded a hell of a lot more interesting than standard schoolwork.
> 
> @DDBCAE CBAADCBE how did you end up there?


It's a long story but I'll try to make it as short as I can.

So when I was in Middle School we had this big black gym teacher who liked to openly make fun of the kids that had to sit on the bleachers due to things like asthma. Anyways I wasn't one of those kids but I always had a very strong sense of justice. So on this particular day he said something about them that must have really set me off because I got black out mad and hit him in the spine with a folding chair. At least that's what I'm told happened. I don't really recall all the details. As far as I know he can't walk anymore though. 

Because of that I got expelled and went to juvinile detention for a month after which time I ended up in an alternative school.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 12, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> It's a long story but I'll try to make it as short as I can.
> 
> So when I was in Middle School we had this big black gym teacher who liked to openly make fun of the kids that had to sit on the bleachers due to things like asthma. Anyways I wasn't one of those kids but I always had a very strong sense of justice. So on this particular day he said something about them that must have really set me off because I got black out mad and hit him in the spine with a folding chair. At least that's what I'm told happened. I don't really recall all the details. As far as I know he can't walk anymore though.
> 
> Because of that I got expelled and went to juvinile detention for a month after which time I ended up in an alternative school.


Damn, that's stone cold. I knocked a kid out with a chair in seventh grade but apparently that wasn't enough to get me more than a suspension. Maybe if I'd taken his out eye with the foot there would have been more trouble; as it was the foot hit his temple instead and out went the lights.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 12, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Damn, that's stone cold. I knocked a kid out with a chair in seventh grade but apparently that wasn't enough to get me more than a suspension. Maybe if I'd taken his out eye with the foot there would have been more trouble; as it was the foot hit his temple instead and out went the lights.


Sounds like you got pretty lucky there. I wish I could have gotten off on suspensions.


----------



## ghostmice (Nov 12, 2019)

Does Montessori school count as alternative? I went to a Montessori middle school where we were attached to a larger k-6 school but we got locked in trailers for a few hours at a time. Kids drank pine-sol and we had like 3 gun threats. We used to break tables and chairs for fun. Good times.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 12, 2019)

ghostmice said:


> Does Montessori school count as alternative? I went to a Montessori middle school where we were attached to a larger k-6 school but we got locked in trailers for a few hours at a time. Kids drank pine-sol and we had like 3 gun threats. We used to break tables and chairs for fun. Good times.


That certainly sounds like an alternative school without the Solitary Confinement


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 12, 2019)

I didn't personally attend, but our nearby alternative school was pretty well liked by the kids who went there. It only had a bad reputation among the people who didn't understand that it wasn't 80% crackheads. There were the "bad" kids, yeah, but a lot of kids who went there attended because of the different schedule. You got out way earlier than a traditional school so if you had to work or pick up younger siblings from school you could. It was a better alternative for kids with struggling families. 

Sometime in my high school years they got a new principal, who announced that any kid who wanted to attend the alternative school was allowed to. A lot of kids at my HS considered going and a decent amount actually did. It was very straightforward no-frills, no-bullshit, education that a lot of kids prefered. 

A few of my friends attended, one because she had such bad grades at our regular school. She's a nurse at the state hospital now so she must have got a good enough edjumucation. Another friend of mine was on the autism spectrum (like, Chris-Chan level) and she had to be placed there because other schools were too lazy to deal with her. She ended up in a class with a bunch of really scary mentally disturbed kids. So it wasn't all kids trying to escape the bullshit of mainstream education or kids from struggling families, there were plenty of weirdos.


----------



## Thank Fuck For Evil Otto (Nov 12, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> Sounds like a standard inner city school tbh.


I think the difference is mainly that alternative schools like that typically have lower standards. Some only require you fill out elementary school-level multiple choice worksheets to pass.


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Nov 13, 2019)

I went to onna deese schools. It was in a strip mall downtown. There was a pizza place on the right of the school, and a laundromat on the left. The school itself was made up of three storefronts, so to go to classes to would have to walk out the back into the alley, walk into another storefront, dodge the druggies, and walk through more "classrooms" (made up of chest high partitions).

I was at my most socially stunted point, but I was also going through my massive growth spurt. So among the violent gangbangers and other weird detritus, was this 160 pound 15 year old, me, who was at the time selectively mute. The entire thing was probably some scam. The principal taught me ju jitsu though, that was nice. My sister was entering her horder phase at the time, so she collected some of the needles she found in the parking lot. Probably still has them.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Nov 13, 2019)

My mom was a teacher in one and got kicked in the stomach by a 6 year old for it.


----------



## Malagor the dank omen (Nov 13, 2019)

Not exactly an alternative school but a private one in which all parents in the area dumped their problematic kids. I started high school there and at first everything looked like a regular private catholic school (guys and gals separate, all in uniform, address teachers properly, get up when they get into class and also to speak...) but soon things went south pretty quickly. I would have never expected a bunch of rich kids to be that fucking spiteful.

I got bullied the living shit out of me until i got out. The kids in my class and the older ones were quite bad but the first years were the more tame. It wasn't until we got a couple of skinheads in the class that shit really got fucked up. One of them got thrown out because he eventually attacked a junior nignog chick by punching the living shit out of her and beating her with his belt in the bathroom. The other made it to the end of highschool but he was constantly treading on thin ice. The teachers despite being ruthless with everyone were extremely kind to me because i was the good boy in class, making my classmates to go extra hard on me.

In the end i made it out. The only ones that finished last year were me and 2 other kids out of a class of 18 people.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 14, 2019)

Shmidty Werbenmanjenson said:


> I went to onna deese schools. It was in a strip mall downtown. There was a pizza place on the right of the school, and a laundromat on the left. The school itself was made up of three storefronts, so to go to classes to would have to walk out the back into the alley, walk into another storefront, dodge the druggies, and walk through more "classrooms" (made up of chest high partitions).
> 
> I was at my most socially stunted point, but I was also going through my massive growth spurt. So among the violent gangbangers and other weird detritus, was this 160 pound 15 year old, me, who was at the time selectively mute. The entire thing was probably some scam. The principal taught me ju jitsu though, that was nice. My sister was entering her horder phase at the time, so she collected some of the needles she found in the parking lot. Probably still has them.


You just described a school in a third world country.


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 14, 2019)

I was in one for two grades with one of the teachers having a hair-trigger attitude, constantly yelling at his students and making punishments just because students pissed him off, making some of the more sped students cry. He's not a teacher anymore.


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Nov 14, 2019)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> You just described a school in a third world country.


Major metropolitan area. I just dodged most of of the actual bullying and issues from being bigger than other people, and not talking. That tends to make you a bad target.

also looking really angry all the time helps


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 14, 2019)

Shmidty Werbenmanjenson said:


> also looking really angry all the time helps



this but unironically


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Jul 10, 2020)

Shmidty Werbenmanjenson said:


> I went to onna deese schools. It was in a strip mall downtown. There was a pizza place on the right of the school, and a laundromat on the left. The school itself was made up of three storefronts, so to go to classes to would have to walk out the back into the alley, walk into another storefront, dodge the druggies, and walk through more "classrooms" (made up of chest high partitions).
> 
> I was at my most socially stunted point, but I was also going through my massive growth spurt. So among the violent gangbangers and other weird detritus, was this 160 pound 15 year old, me, who was at the time selectively mute. The entire thing was probably some scam. The principal taught me ju jitsu though, that was nice. My sister was entering her horder phase at the time, so she collected some of the needles she found in the parking lot. Probably still has them.



I went selectively mute too - of course not on purpose. I was in the same environment. I think the ''mute'' thing is some type of culture shock or I don't know what you'd call it. Your senses are on high because you know you're in the presence of really mentally unstable teens. 60% of which are high as a kite. If you piss anyone off you know your odds are not good. It's not a situation that most people ever encounter so the reaction is just a kind of shock.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jul 10, 2020)

I went to an "early college" that functioned as a dumping ground for the fuckups of my area: my parents didn't realize this at the time, and I was pulled after a year.
During that year, one specific mong stole my laptop and changed the background to hardcore gay porno, would loudly shout about how much of a faggot I was whenever I passed him, and stealth-flashed me in the middle of homeroom.  Somehow, he seemed to think this made _me_ a giant flaming queen and not him.
Unsurprisingly, he did greco-roman wrestling, too (and lost to a girl at one point).


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 10, 2020)

I was transferred multiple 2 times in 3 years in highschool. The first school I went to was really boring, like supremely boring. They didn't really teach us much at all, I'm not sure how they were really a school at all. Most of the time we did arts and crafts (and mind you this is highschool) and other physical stuff like sports. Everyone there was surprisingly well behaved, but one time a kid tried to escape and was beat up by teachers and security, he was sent to the hospital with multiple injuries. the teacher was fired but the guard wasn't reprimanded at all. In fact, escapes like this happened a couple times, each time with the student being badly hurt. Apparently there was a big Russian presence at this school, we heard the teachers many times speak Russian among themselves. 

Halfway through they were doing major renovations at the school and part of it was destroyed so a lot of us were transferred to another school. This school was brutal, we did work all the time, even gym was back breaking. At this school there were even more Russians, as well as a surprising amount of Turkish students, Muslims. At this school my marks dropped by a lot, and a couple students were nearly killed by maniac teachers, and I believe a student died, although I;m not sure.

These schools were all boys school, we had to wear drab uniforms and electricity was sparse. Those 3 years were rough, luckily right before my fourth year ended I was once again transferred to another school where they treated the students like human beings.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jul 12, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I was transferred multiple 2 times in 3 years in highschool. The first school I went to was really boring, like supremely boring. They didn't really teach us much at all, I'm not sure how they were really a school at all. Most of the time we did arts and crafts (and mind you this is highschool) and other physical stuff like sports. Everyone there was surprisingly well behaved, but one time a kid tried to escape and was beat up by teachers and security, he was sent to the hospital with multiple injuries. the teacher was fired but the guard wasn't reprimanded at all. In fact, escapes like this happened a couple times, each time with the student being badly hurt. Apparently there was a big Russian presence at this school, we heard the teachers many times speak Russian among themselves.
> 
> Halfway through they were doing major renovations at the school and part of it was destroyed so a lot of us were transferred to another school. This school was brutal, we did work all the time, even gym was back breaking. At this school there were even more Russians, as well as a surprising amount of Turkish students, Muslims. At this school my marks dropped by a lot, and a couple students were nearly killed by maniac teachers, and I believe a student died, although I;m not sure.
> 
> These schools were all boys school, we had to wear drab uniforms and electricity was sparse. Those 3 years were rough, luckily right before my fourth year ended I was once again transferred to another school where they treated the students like human beings.


are you talking about a school or about an ukranian gulag?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 12, 2020)

Maurice Caine said:


> are you talking about a school or about an ukranian gulag?


It's an gimmick account.

By the way, I need an fresh change of screaming psychic children.


----------



## Amber the Hedgehog (Jul 13, 2020)

I haven't attended at one but brother kinda did. He is physically but not mentally disabled, he doesn't even have any learning difficulties. His physical disability is sort of mid level, makes doing most things harder or slower but prevent very little. Still he had a lot physical terapy and medical work done to him at young age witch also could effect on attendance and stuff like that. So when he was age to start a school nobody was sure if special school or normal classroom was the right environment for him. Since the special needs school would have in different town, the result end up as normal class mostly but few weeks in special school every year for testing and adjusting help he needed for normal class room. My family visited the school many times and it was fine. It was mostly target towards kids with serious physical and/or intelectual disabilities but didn't take those with just behavior issues. Some kids came there just school like normal but other it was bordering school type of thing. It also worked together with local hospital for testing and treatments. It was nice and better equipped than most normal schools here but my brother quite naturally hated it. The special school remained him about his disability and made him sad when saw other students with deteriorating conditions getting worse with every visit.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 13, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> It's an gimmick account.


you can't discount my own lived experience, this is something that's real, and it happened


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 14, 2020)

I went to a alternative school starting in 10th (homeschooled half of 9th) because I was overmedicated and couldn't function in a normal school setting. I bounced around a lot of different locations. It was a program that offered vocational classes to district schools, and academics for the crazies. It has a lot of locations throughout the state.
The one I went to in 10th and 11th grade, I was in a "self contained" class. We sat in the same class all day and just watched gameshows.

The one I went to in my second year of 11th was the scary one. It had an actual stereotypical padded room. Walls, floor, all padded. Even had a huge pillow in the center the size of a twin mattress. This padded room put the ones I've seen in hospitals to shame. The school was small too, so whatever class you were in you could hear the screaming of kids being restrained. They also required kids to take a vocational class. All locations had vocational classes (cosmetology, cooking, auto, etc) that kids from actual district schools would go to, but only this location required the speds to go as well (it's always an option, but this one made it a total requirement). I chose auto body. My original choice was cooking until I heard that the kids would attempt pushing each other into the ovens.

The one I went to in senior year was located inside a district school, so it was a more typical high school environment. The guidance counselors were horrid, though. Told me I'd never succeed in life or do anything after leaving high school (I have a full time job now, so they can go suck a fat one). Only weird thing about it, I only had 2 other girls in any of my classes. Those schools are a sausage fest.


----------

